# Natural or Not?



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

*Are the Buff Dudes natural...?*​
Course they are 718.42%Ahahahaha! No.3181.58%


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Guy on right....natural or not?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Wtf are you looking at buff dudes for:lol:


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

There is no definitive way to tell. I got to 230lbs naturally (although not as lean as that guy) and everyone swore I was on gear.

Good genetics, diet ad training can take you far. Some people are just lucky that way.

However considering he is both quite big and lean (more so than a lot of guys who cycle) my guess would be yes.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> Wtf are you looking at buff dudes for:lol:


Don't be dissing the buff dudes pal, their videos are comedy.

And i'm posting them cause the guy on the right is pretty tanked in some of their vids but claims natty. Wondering what the resident juicers think.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Guy on left looks like he has a GH gut.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I'n gunna vote not-natural, purely based on the way his traps look, it's usually the tell tale sign of an aas user as thats where the highest concentration of androgen receptors are :thumbup1: learnt that from mars, god bless his knowledgeable banned soul.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Added poll. Guy on left i think he's just a bit of a fat ****er, but to have abs maybe does look like gh gut.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Don't be dissing the buff dudes pal, their videos are comedy.
> 
> And i'm posting them cause the guy on the right is pretty tanked in some of their vids but claims natty. Wondering what the resident juicers think.


never even heard of them mate so not dissing purely tongue in cheek seen the banner and thought it was something my next door neighbours would like


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

No not natural at all, i can see signs of creatine abuse


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not IMHO.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> No not natural at all, i can see signs of creatine abuse


 C'mon, you can break confidentiality. We all know you used to supply him.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I couldn't say tbh. Not much to judge by in the pic as we don't know how tall or heavy he is. Could be 5ft tall and only 70kg in which case could very well be natural. Good physique either way.

Any particular reason you are asking?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RS86 said:


> Any particular reason you are asking?


He only sucks natty cock.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Guy on the left has a weird ass torso. Yikes.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I say hes done at least one cycle of cell tech


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Who cares???


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

not natty


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Not natty, got a mate bigger than him and getting more cut by the day!


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

The one of the left looks like he has diabetes and doesn't cycle his injection spot?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He only sucks natty cock.


Brilliant.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Impossible to tell!!


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Id say def juicing


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dunno, but I still managed to bash one out over him so it's all good.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Both not natural tbh


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'n gunna vote not-natural, purely based on the way his traps look, it's usually the tell tale sign of an aas user as thats where the highest concentration of androgen receptors are :thumbup1: learnt that from mars, god bless his knowledgeable banned soul.


I had similar traps to him at the age of 18, where I would spent a whole session of training just performing dead lifts (10 sets). Too often people read comments of AUS and Mars and treat it like the gospel.

Unless one of you guys are pinning his ass, it's all speculation. Dude looks great, that's all I have to say


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

juicy


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I think natural... we will probs never know but he gives some decent advice and have some good vids... seems like quite a genuine guy so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt lol!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

They're joocy as **** m8

Lol natty no chance


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

buff dudes they could have picked a better name tho


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigma said:


> Guy on left looks like he has a GH gut.


What's a GH gut ? Srs


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

If they are using its very light imo, unless they are quite tall (above 5' 9-10") then they will not be very heavy. And yes traps of a certain shape are a strong sign of AAS use but neither of them have that distinctive shape. From where the traps come up from the shoulders a natural (and theres) comes up gradually when on AAS the traps there go up in a verticle step (best I can describe it) And my the loks of it and particularly the guy on the right is posing his traps (you can see from his pronounfed neck) so for me either fairly light user or very good natural.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> What's a GH gut ? Srs


Growth hormone can do that to some.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

platyphylla said:


> Brilliant.


I know. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigma said:


> Growth hormone can do that to some.


I just under 2 weeks its pulled my stomach right in , it burns fat where u pin it , hope I don't get swell belly !


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would say not


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

GH belly is from the insides pushing out, rather than gaining fat on outside


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Could probably work it out if I knew his stats.


----------

